# Aristo Aluminum Track



## DougSL&S (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if the new Aristo aluminum track is code 250 or 332, and if it would work okay with track power? I'd be willing to do extra maintenance for the lower cost of aluminum track.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is 332. I would not recommend for track power.


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I would use brass track I fought with contact problems with the aluminum track it rusts to quickly. Try RDL hobbies they are selling new bachmann brass for a good price track . buying used brass is even cheaper.Train shows are a good source of it


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Some people on this forum have posted that aluminum with track power works for them. I find this hard to believe as I expect oxidation would be a big problem. But if you do a search for "mylargescale, aluminum, and 'track power'" you should turn up some info


----------

